# Missouri tractor/steam power show, September 15-18, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"The last 4 years we have averaged 400 tractors, 20 steam driven traction engines, 300 gasoline engines, 40 crawlers tractors, 55 garden tractors, 40 antique and classic trucks and many more pieces of related equipment. We have a full size saw mill that will be belted to a steam traction engine. We will have a thresher and shingle mill both belted to steam engines.

We have old iron related flea market. There is a booth fee at the flea market. There is no charge for exhibitors."

Looks like a great show! Here is a link:

http://www.steamorama.com/steamorama.shtml


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, bontai Joe.:thumbsup:


----------

